# For willow - a fellow table dweller



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm getting a few home improvements at home, walls knocked through, new kitchen etc - it's a nightmare, ruby is a little unsettled by it all - (Ralph just gets stuck in and is covered in dust and plaster )
Anyhow - I also treated myself to a new coffee table as Ralph chewed all the corners on my old one during his puppy days, and billy bashed it with his hammer in his toddler days!
Well as you can see ruby fully approves of her new bed!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I tried to discourage her by placing a rug on top to prevent her getting comfortable.....
It didn't work!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Silly mummy what else is a table ment for if not a poochie bed

I know only too well the nightmare of dust I had 8 weeks of knocking down walls and extension building early part of this year and poos are dirt magnets at the best of times but when it comes to building dust some just love it, Molly was in it like you're Ralph 

Oh by the way table looks fab


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I tried to discourage her by placing a rug on top to prevent her getting comfortable.....
> It didn't work!


Ha ha! What you've actually done is made a doggy bolster cushion  she looks even comfier!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I was just going to say that she needs a blanket or something.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

This made me smile as Honey (6 months) has just decided that she loves either to be on the magazine shelf under the side table, or on top! If I knew how I would post photos too. Maybe it's a "poo thing"!!

Jan & Honey


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol! She even looks like Willow! Silly little monkeys. 
Did I tell you guys that when the rescue people were coming to do the home inspection I carefully placed things on the table to block willow from jumping up. The whole day, although mad as heck, she didn't do it. 
The lady gets here and comes in and willow flies across the room, jumps, soars through the air clearing all the obstacles and lands in the table right in front of the lady. 
So what's an embarrassed mom to do? 
"Willow what are you doing? Omg she never does this!" Put her on the floor trying to look shocked and she jumps right back up. 
Thanks monkey.....
Good thing she is so cute.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ha ha ha! What did the lady say?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha Trust willow! Bless her x
So how is your little visitor doing? Do you still have her Donna?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The woman wss kind enough to say nothing! Willow said it all.
Tracey she was adopted in ten days to a very nice family. It was hard to see her go.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is Lucy with her new family the day they picked her up.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lucky, lucky Lucy they all look so happy.  Donna if I was from a rescue outfit and I went to check out a home where a beautiful, adored, healthy dog jumped on the table like that I'd tick the "yes" box in a second.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah little Lucy! You did your bit Donna to enhance that dogs life, I'm sure there will be lots more dog enhancing opportunities coming your way x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Funnily enough when we went to meet Rosey at her foster carer, Arlo jumped on her table The fosterer told me after when she saw that and saw Arlo and I face to face she prayed that we would want Rosey. 

I hope Ruby won't be to traumatised by the renovations, I really think it effected Arlo. The plans sound very exciting


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love those pic's, both cheeky girls.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love relaxed Ruby and Willow monkey!
Good news that Lucy has gone on to her forever home.
Donna will you foster another?
Tracey I hope the building work goes to plan and to budget


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love relaxed Ruby and Willow monkey!
> Good news that Lucy has gone on to her forever home.
> Donna will you foster another?
> Tracey I hope the building work goes to plan and to budget


It's official - I'm skint!! all accounts emptied to pay for the new windows today  but the new windows & bi-folds are amazing!! 
Getting there with the kitchen


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Love the leg casually dangled over the edge


----------

